# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» удостоен звания «Меценат культуры Беларуси»

## ByFly

Состоялось состоялась торжественная церемония чествования лауреатов премии Меценат культуры Беларуси 2015.
	По итогам 2015 года компания Белтелеком удостоена этого почетного звания и отмечена дипломом премии Министерства культуры Республики Беларусь Меценат культуры Беларуси.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

